# Ir vs. venir



## undine

Ciao a tutti,

ho dato un'occhiata alle thread in cui si parla dell'uso di ir e venir in spagnolo, ma ho ancora qualche dubbio.

In particolare, voi come tradurreste: 

- Domani vengo a casa tua, se ci sei.
- Ieri sono venuto a casa tua, ma tu non c'eri.

Io userei il verbo ir in tutti e due i casi, ma non ne sono sicura... 
Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y cuando dices esas frases dónde estás físicamente? Si es en la casa de esa persona es *venir* en caso contrario es *ir*


----------



## undine

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y cuando dices esas frases dónde estás físicamente?



Queste frasi dovrebbero essere dette in un posto diverso dalla casa dell'interlocutore (ad esempio a scuola).

Grazie!


----------



## ursu-lab

undine said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> ho dato un'occhiata alle thread in cui si parla dell'uso di ir e venir in spagnolo, ma ho ancora qualche dubbio.
> 
> In particolare, voi come tradurreste:
> 
> - Domani vengo a casa tua, se ci sei. -> *iré (ir)*
> - Ieri sono venuto a casa tua, ma tu non c'eri. -> *fui (ir)
> *
> Io userei il verbo ir in tutti e due i casi, ma non ne sono sicura...
> Grazie!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Al menos en mi tierra, si quieres sonar natural, "mañana voy a tu casa", presente con valor futuro. En caso de querer usar un tiempo futuro, lo usual en esa frase sería emplear el futuro perifrástico en lugar del futuro simple: mañana voy a ir a tu casa. 
Saludos


----------



## Tomby

Veamos un fragmento de lo que dice el libro "Verbos Italianos de Savini y Bruno, Ed. Espasa":


> _*Venire*_ se emplea a veces en italiano cuando en español se utiliza *ir*:
> 
> Para indicar un movimiento hacia la persona con la que estamos hablando:
> _Chi mi accompagna? *Vengo* io!_ = ¡Quién me acompaña? ¡*Voy* yo!
> _*Vengo* a trovarti domani_ = *Voy* a verte mañana.
> 
> Para contestar a una pregunta con el mismo verbo:
> _*Vieni* a cenare a casa mia?_ _No, non posso *venire*_.
> ¿*Vienes* a cenar a mi casa? No, no puedo* ir*.


No cabe duda cabe que estamos ante una situación similar:
_Domani *vengo* a casa tua, se ci sei_ = Mañana *iré** a tu casa si estás.
_Ieri *sono venuto* a casa tua, ma tu non c'eri_ = Ayer *fui* a tu casa, pero tu no estabas.

Debo decir que este es un tema importante para los estudiantes hispano parlantes de italiano porque induce a confusiones. Mi profesor dijo que el verbo _venire_, en este aspecto, actua como el catalán, y realmente, es cierto.
Imaginemos la siguiente llamada telefónica (Español/Catalán/Italiano):
Tengo un problema = Tinc un problema = Ho un problema
*Voy* en seguida = _Vinc_ ara mateix = _*Vengo*_ subito

* voy (presente con valor de futuro, pero se escapa de este tema).
¡Feliz domingo a todos!


----------



## honeyheart

Pero ¿cómo debería decirle a una persona que está conmigo en mi casa, que mañana voy a ir a la suya?: "domani vengo a casa tua" (siguiendo la regla general) o "domani vado a casa tua" (porque la persona no está ahí ahora).



P.D.: 





Tombatossals said:


> ¡Feliz domingo a todos!


 ¿Domingo?


----------



## Tomby

honeyheart said:


> Pero ¿cómo debería decirle a una persona que está conmigo en mi casa, que mañana voy a ir a la suya?: "domani vengo a casa tua" (siguiendo la regla general) o "domani vado a casa tua" (porque la persona no está ahí ahora).
> 
> P.D.:
> ¿Domingo?


Disculpa, pero he de _comprimir_ al máximo la información para intentar cumplir (en la manera de lo posible) el punto 4 de las normas del foro (el que hace referencia a la propiedad intelectual) y evitar un hipotético plagio.

Dicho esto te comento que en el libro "Verbos Italianos de Savini y Bruno, Ed. Espasa", el párrafo completo es:


> *Venire* se emplea a veces en italiano cuando en español se utiliza ir:
> Para indicar un movimiento hacia la persona con la que estamos hablando, así que, si alguien llama a su puerta, tiene que decir: "*Vengo!*" (y no "¡Voy! ")
> (Ejemplos mostrados en la respuesta #6)
> Esto es así porque el que habla (en su supuesto movimiento hacia su interlocutor) se pone en el lugar físico de éste, con lo cual utiliza el verbo que utilizaría el propio interlocutor.


Mis conocimientos de italiano son escasísimos (de hecho lo estoy aprendiendo) y no estoy en condiciones dar una opinión personal, al margen de la expuesta como ejemplo.

 ¿Domingo? Disculpa, era media tarde cuando escribí el _post_ y no pensé que en América era plena mañana. ¡Feliz *fin de semana* a todos y en especial a ti!


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Deberías decirle "domani *vengo* a casa tua". Lo de ir y venir es algo realmente dificil de aprender para los italianos, pero según mis profesoras de español, si hablas en italiano tienes que pensar más en el interlocutor que en tú mismo. Según ellas ir o venir depende de dónde se encuentre la otra persona.

Les hice una pregunta, a la que nunca contestaron: pensad en esta situación.
A se encuentra en su casa, B en la suya, y C en la suya.

B (telefonando a C): mi ha chiesto A se stasera *andiamo* al cinema.
C: mi spiace ma non posso *venire*.

A (telefonnado a B): allora stasera *venite* al cinema?
B: Io *vengo*, ma C mi ha detto che non può *venire*.

¿Qué verbos se usan en castellano? Y ¿cambiarían si A estuviese telefonenado a B desde el cine?


----------



## Tomby

ElFrikiChino said:


> ...pensad en esta situación.
> A se encuentra en su casa, B en la suya, y C en la suya.
> 
> B (telefonando a C): mi ha chiesto A se stasera *andiamo* al cinema.
> C: mi spiace ma non posso *venire*.
> 
> A (telefonnado a B): allora stasera *venite* al cinema?
> B: Io *vengo*, ma C mi ha detto che non può *venire*.
> 
> ¿Qué verbos se usan en castellano?


B (telefoneando a C): me ha preguntado A si esta tarde vamos al cine.
C: lo siento pero no puedo ir.

A (telefoneando a B): ¿entonces esta tarde vais al cine?
B: Yo voy, pero C me ha dicho que no puede ir.



ElFrikiChino said:


> Y ¿cambiarían si A estuviese telefonenado a B desde el cine?


A (telefoneando a B): ¿entonces esta tarde venís* al cine?
B: Yo voy**, pero C me ha dicho que no puede ir.

 Cabría las siguientes posibilidades, pero no sé si son correctas:
* vais
** vengo
¡Saludos!


----------



## Neuromante

ElFrikiChino said:


> B (telefonando a C): mi ha chiesto A se stasera *andiamo* al cinema.
> C: mi spiace ma non posso *venire*.
> 
> A (telefonnado a B): allora stasera *venite* al cinema?
> B: Io *vengo*, ma C mi ha detto che non può *venire*.
> 
> ¿Qué verbos se usan en castellano? Y ¿cambiarían si A estuviese telefonenado a B desde el cine?


El problema es bastante más grande de lo que parece, hay muchas opciones: Según el tono, el modo verbal, incluso el tono de la conversación.

B:*Me ha preguntado A si esta tarde vamos al cine.*
C:*Lo siento, pero no puedo ir* Si se está hablando de ir un grupo y es más importante el grupo que la película en sí, se puede usar "venir" (Con el grupo)


A:* ¿Entonces, esta tarde vienen(Venís) al cine?* En un tono más familiar se puede usar en reflexivo "se vienen/os venís" o también si se habla de agregarse al grupo, como una invitación por ejemplo.
B:* Yo voy/iré, pero me ha dicho C que no puede venir/ir* O también "no podrá venir" 


Hay muchísimos matices, pero lo mejor en casos como éste es usar una forma básica y poco a poco ir ganando soltura.


----------



## antonioLR

ElFrikiChino said:


> Deberías decirle "domani *vengo* a casa tua". Lo de ir y venir es algo realmente dificil de aprender para los italianos, pero según mis profesoras de español, si hablas en italiano tienes que pensar más en el interlocutor que en tú mismo. Según ellas ir o venir depende de dónde se encuentre la otra persona.
> 
> Les hice una pregunta, a la que nunca contestaron: pensad en esta situación.
> A se encuentra en su casa, B en la suya, y C en la suya.
> 
> B (telefonando a C): mi ha chiesto A se stasera *andiamo* al cinema.
> C: mi spiace ma non posso *venire*.
> 
> A (telefonnado a B): allora stasera *venite* al cinema?
> B: Io *vengo*, ma C mi ha detto che non può *venire*.
> 
> ¿Qué verbos se usan en castellano? Y ¿cambiarían si A estuviese telefonenado a B desde el cine?


 
En A hablando por teléfono con B se podría decir: "entonces, ¿esta tarde *venís *al cine?", si A piensa ir al cine independientemente de que vayan B o C.


----------



## esteban

Prima di usare "andare/venire" oppure "ir/venir", bisogna aver presente che non si considerano gli stessi punti di riferimento in italiano e in spagnolo. In italiano, il punto di riferimento è la persona con cui stai parlando e in spagnolo è il posto dove ti trovi.

In italiano, diresti "vengo a casa tua" perché il verbo "venire" indica un movimento verso la persona con cui stai parlando. In spagnolo, ti devi basare nel posto dove ti trovi. Quindi, se dici "voy a tu casa" significa che nel momento in cui pronunci questa frase NON ti trovi a casa del tuo interlocutore. Se invece ci sei, allora la forma corretta sarebbe "vengo a tu casa". In teoria, funziona sempre con la stessa logica anche se ogni tanto la gente non ci fa molto caso a questa "regola" sopra tutto in un contesto informale...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## honeyheart

ElFrikiChino said:


> Deberías decirle "domani *vengo* a casa tua".


Ho capito, grazie. 



Tombatossals said:


> ¡Feliz *fin de semana* a todos y en  especial a ti!


Gracias, igualmente.  (Bueno, este finde ya pasó, valga el saludo para el próximo, entonces. )


----------



## Elliesa

Scusate, io non riesco a capire!  Potete chiarirmi la differenza sostanziale tra ir e venir? grazie


----------



## annapo

esteban said:


> Prima di usare "andare/venire" oppure "ir/venir", bisogna aver presente che non si considerano gli stessi punti di riferimento in italiano e in spagnolo. In italiano, il punto di riferimento è la persona con cui stai parlando e in spagnolo è il posto dove ti trovi.
> 
> 
> Saludos
> esteban


 
Bravissimo: hai centrato il punto. 
Per un italiano il verbo venire significa *avvicinamento alla persona a cui parla*.

Vivo a Budapest, una mia amica sta a Buenos Aires. Le dirò: "Quest'estate vengo a trovarti a BA"
Una mia amica mi chiama dalla stanza affianco: "Anna, vorrei mostrarti una cosa!" le rispondo: "Vengo subito" 
"Zia, prometto che verremo a trovarti a Natale al paese"

Diventa invece "andare" se riferisce un *avvicinamento ad una persona di cui si parla*.

"Questa estate* vado* a trovare la mia amica a BA"
"Mi ha chiamato la mia amica. Adesso *vado* di là."
"Abbiamo promesso alla zia che andremo a trovarla per Natale al paese"


----------

